# UWF scuba club spearfishing pics & video



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

UWF SCUBA club spearfishing trip from Sunday 6-26-11. Special thanks to MBT dive shop for helping us out and Capt. Paul Redman on the Snapper Trapper for hosting our trip. We did 8 different private reefs and came up with some good snapper and trigger. Too bad grouper and AJ were out of season because they were plentiful on the reefs :thumbdown:. 

Vis ranged from 80-90 feet down to about 25 feet depending on the spot. There was a pretty good muck layer at most spots from about 20-30 feet where, according to the fish finder, a lot of snapper were hiding.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Makes me wish I was more active in diving.


----------

